# Wiedweg



## °°Ben³ (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich habe ein paar Stellen im Forum gefunden, wo etwas über den Wiedweg beschrieben wird. Habe auch auf Youtube ein paar Videos gefunden, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es sich da um den Wiedweg oder den Wiedradweg handelt (das ist ja nicht unbedingt das Gleiche!).

Letztlich frage ich mich allerdings nun,

.. ob der Wiedweg sinnvoll mit einem MTB befahrbar ist. Kleinere Schiebepassagen sind ja auch in Ordnung, solange ich nicht stundenlang schieben muss, weil der Weg nur für "Vollprofis" fahrbar ist. Das bin ich nämlich nicht (ich hab gute Ausdauer, bin aber kein absoluter Technikspezi!)
.. wie viel Zeit ich wohl für eine Komplettbefahrung einplanen sollte? Einen extrem langen Tag oder doch besser zwei Etappen? (Der Wiedweg hat ja 102km von der Quelle bis zur Mündung). Eine Einzeletappe erscheint mir aktuell doch recht .. nennen wir es "sportlich" zu sein.
Klar, liegt auch an meiner Ausdauer .. deswegen ist die Frage schon etwas blöd, aber ich würde mir da gerne mal Erfahrungswerte einholen, bevor ich mich da zu einer Entscheidung hinreißen lasse. 
Vielleicht hat das ja schon mal jemand gemacht?

Die Strecken von Neustadt/Wied nach Roßbach, sowie von Waldbreitbach nach Datzeroth sind mir bekannt (ich war da mal wandern). Am Wochenende werde ich den Abschluss von Datzeroth nach Neuwied unter die Füße nehmen (ist ja weitestgehend flach).

Mich reizt einfach die Befahrung des Wiedwegs .. weiß auch nicht genau warum. Aber bevor ich mich da in ein "Abenteuer" stürze und am Ende mangels Planung so richtig auf dem Hosenboden lande, frage ich doch einfach mal hier nach.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß,
Benni.


----------



## woodybender (12. Juni 2013)

Hi bin letzte Woche das Stück von Datzeroth nach Neuwied gefahren, teilweise gut zugewachsen und sau viele Zecken kann ich zur Zeit nicht empfehlen. Wenn es frei geht es ganz gut sind aber viele Gegenanstiege drin.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °°Ben³ (12. Juni 2013)

woodybender schrieb:


> teilweise gut zugewachsen und sau viele Zecken kann ich zur Zeit nicht empfehlen.


Danke für die Info! Da wollten wir am Samstag 'ne Runde wandern gehen. Das überlege ich mir dann eventuell nochmal. Zecken braucht ja kein Mensch. 

Habe noch zwei GPS-Files gefunden.
- http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=msdzxxxajbanusjs 10 Stunden für die Tour ..

- http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wdhhvqqracplokqh Teilweise über den Wiedweg (wenn ich das korrekt sehe).


----------



## david1234 (12. Juni 2013)

Macht Spaß, komme aus Roßbach, fahre das deshalb oft...

Ja, MTB tauglich
Ja, fahrspaß
Ja, manchmal abgelegen und etwas zugewachsen
Ja, hauptsächlich Wanderweg mit Wanderern

Noch Fragen?


----------



## david1234 (12. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10681925#post10681925

^Könnte euch evtl. interessieren, wir fahren auch Teile des Wiedwegs^


----------



## °°Ben³ (13. Juni 2013)

Jetzt war ich gerade verwirrt, denn es gibt ja auch ein Roßbach an der Wied. Das Roßbach/WW kenne ich aber auch. War ich schon mal beim Fußball. 

Noch Fragen? Durchaus.  Was würdest du denn sagen, wie lange ich von der Quelle bis zur Mündung brauche? Bzw. nicht ich, sondern "man" ... ist klar. 
Danke sehr.


PS:
Die MTB-Tour da klingt interessant, aber genau an dem Wochende bin ich eigentlich verplant. Ich warte mal auf die Route.


----------



## david1234 (13. Juni 2013)

Die Karten stehen am 16. auf gps-tour.info online

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wied_(Fluss)

^Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Wied 102km lang ist, aber k.a. wie lange man dafür braucht^


----------



## s-geronimo (15. Juni 2013)

°°Ben³ schrieb:


> Habe noch zwei GPS-Files gefunden.
> - http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=msdzxxxajbanusjs 10 Stunden für die Tour ..



Hallo Benni,
die Tour ist von unserer Aufzeichnung.
Das letzte Stück ab Arnsau (kurz vor Roßbach) mußten wir auf die Straße ausweichen (sonst hätten wir ca. 66% der Teilnehmer an einen Shuttelservice verloren  )
Daher kann ich nur für den Teil von der Quelle bis Arnsau sprechen.
Schöne Strecke, alles fahrbar und an einem Tag zu machen (die Gesamtfahrzeit war übrigens 7:40h ohne Pausen und Pannen und mit ein paar Schiebestücken von o.g. Kollegen)

Der Wiedweg ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen


----------



## david1234 (15. Juni 2013)

Wo ist denn kurz vor Roßbach so ein steiler Berg?
Sorry, aber ich wohne dort und habe keine Ahnung welchen Berg du meinst.
Zumindest nicht in Verbindung mit Wegen außerhalb der Hauptstraße, zum Blockhaus hin (bei der Gärtnerei) ist ein Berg aber ansonsten...


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Juni 2013)

@ david1234
Rossbach/Wied ist da gemeint


----------



## david1234 (17. Juni 2013)

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °°Ben³ (19. Juni 2013)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> Daher kann ich nur für den Teil von der Quelle bis Arnsau sprechen.
> Schöne Strecke, alles fahrbar und an einem Tag zu machen (die Gesamtfahrzeit war übrigens 7:40h ohne Pausen und Pannen und mit ein paar Schiebestücken von o.g. Kollegen)
> 
> Der Wiedweg ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen



Super. Danke für die Info. Das hilft mir ja schon mal weiter.


----------

